# Deciphering Mac Baren Tin Codes



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

Here is some useful information.

<O</OI recently bought a few Mac Baren tins and was getting ready to input the info into my tobacco cellar. I noticed that there wasn't a date on the tins, so I emailed the company and asked how to decipher the codes that were present.

<O</OTo the right of the bar code were two sets of numbers, as follows:

<O</O*09102631*
*28099*

Here is their response:

<O</O_Thank you for your e-mail._

_<O</O__This is how is decipher the code:_

_<O</O__09 = Packing machine used_
_10 = Year of packing_
_263 = Calendar day of production. That means day 263 in 2010._
_1 = Shift (1 indicates it's packed on our day shift)_

_The 5 digit number is the internal batch number _

_I hope this is helpful and please revert if you need further assistance._

_Med venlig hilsen / Best regards_
_Mac Baren Tobacco Company A/S_


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

Great info! I think this came up no too long ago. I am not sure if it was for Mac Baren specifically but maybe this can help decipher others. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

thanks for the info. I wonder do they run 3 shifts or 2 hmmmm
seen the videos bout the Mac Baren factory would be a nice tour to take. but umm do they give free samples heheh
troy


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Excellent info!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Great post. RG bump coming your way.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for the 411 :tu


----------



## mirain (Jun 29, 2009)

Excellent info, thanks


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

oooh RG bump! Forgot about that!


----------



## phineasrex (Jul 12, 2010)

Yes quite helpful ipe:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Awesome info! Thank you.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

+1 on the RG bump, good info!


----------

